# Private Military Contractors



## jakobisrex (Jun 25, 2010)

What are their main purposes besides providing security?  And how do they get their operators?  My guess is they run a backround check or something of that manner.


----------



## dknob (Jun 25, 2010)

There is no main purpose beside providing security. Their existence is to provide security.

They are private security companies. 

Private military company = Executive Outcomes.. and that sexy shit aint around anymore.

Their operators are former military, mostly guys from SOF units. Very vigorous background checks and screening process.


----------



## 0699 (Jun 25, 2010)

Ahhh, summer vacation.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 25, 2010)

Contrary to popular belief, "private military contractors" do all sorts of shit aside from provide security.  They haul supplies, cook chow, provide all sorts of support in general.  The "security contractors" that you speak of are not "operators."  "Operator" is the latest and greatest buzzword that is thrown around in military and law enforcement circles like a two dollar whore.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 25, 2010)

0699 said:


> Ahhh, summer vacation.



Exactly.  The wannabes and retired Sp4s will probably steer this thread into gayland before I can lock it.


----------



## dknob (Jun 25, 2010)

Ehh Idk why I just used that term either. Especially since I get annoyed when SF, Rangers, or SEALs call themselves operators when in fact it is technically incorrect lol


----------



## jakobisrex (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the tips guys.  I'm uneducated at all this stuff and would like to know more.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 25, 2010)

jakobisrex said:


> Thanks for the tips guys.  I'm uneducated at all this stuff and would like to know more.


 
I am oddly patient tonight.  Use the search function located in the upper right hand corner.  It will save you a lot of grief.


----------



## AWP (Jun 25, 2010)

RustyShackleford said:


> Contrary to popular belief, "private military contractors" do all sorts of shit aside from provide security.  They haul supplies, cook chow, provide all sorts of support in general.  The "security contractors" that you speak of are not "operators."  "Operator" is the latest and greatest buzzword that is thrown around in military and law enforcement circles like a two dollar whore.



Thank you. The majority of contractors don't even carry a weapon (I'm one), yet Iraq and Afghanistan simply wouldn't happen without us. Not a single aircraft....not ONE, will fly over those countries without a contractor directly involved in the process. IT functions? The majority of those jobs are going contractor.

Our military is incapable of waging a protracted war without contractors. Cuts in manning for certain career fields have made this impossible. People either forget that or don't know it.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 25, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> Thank you. The majority of contractors don't even carry a weapon (I'm one), yet Iraq and Afghanistan simply wouldn't happen without us. Not a single aircraft....not ONE, will fly over those countries without a contractor directly involved in the process. IT functions? The majority of those jobs are going contractor.
> 
> Our military is incapable of waging a protracted war without contractors. Cuts in manning for certain career fields have made this impossible. People either forget that or don't know it.



You dirty mercenary!


----------



## AWP (Jun 25, 2010)

RustyShackleford said:


> You dirty mercenary!



Actually, according to an interview given by a former boss of mine (the 1-star Wing King at Bagram) we are "lethargic war-profiteers" who are part of a "cumbersome" and ineffective process.

Fuck that guy. His little poopy-suited pilots don't fly without us unless they want the skies to be a mad free-for-all. Mail, chow, clean clothes, construction (you want power?), comm (morale calls don't automagically happen)...the list goes on.

I aspire to be a mercenary.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 25, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> war-profiteersD



Where the fuck where you, off the coast of the New World circa 1700?


----------



## AWP (Jun 25, 2010)

RustyShackleford said:


> Where the fuck where you, off the coast of the New World circa 1700?



I was sent by Sith Lord Cheney to find the city of El Dorado and return with a king's ransom.

Instead I found myself at Bagram, unable to even return with a Whopper with Cheese.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 25, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> Instead I found myself at Bagram, unable to even return with a Whopper with Cheese.



That is because a militree commander learned of thy plan and thwarted thy effort!  But alas, he is gone now and you may even have a White Castle!  Victory is second only to chow!


----------



## car (Jun 26, 2010)

RustyShackleford said:


> Contrary to popular belief, "private military contractors" do all sorts of shit aside from provide security.  They haul supplies, cook chow, provide all sorts of support in general.  The "security contractors" that you speak of are not "operators."  "Operator" is the latest and greatest buzzword that is thrown around in military and law enforcement circles like a two dollar whore.


 
I can "operate" a stove. I know how to flip eggs.....

But I'm not an operator. Never was.


----------



## 0699 (Jun 26, 2010)

RustyShackleford said:


> You dirty mercenary!


 
Those in the now call them "mercs"...


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 26, 2010)

0699 said:


> Those in the now call them "mercs"...



Why, they are no better than hired thugs!


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 26, 2010)

car said:


> I can "operate" a stove. I know how to flip eggs.....
> 
> But I'm not an operator. Never was.


 
What cracks me up about the use of that word is how people like to replace their actual job title with "operator."  I would have preferred commando over operator anyday!


----------

